# Where are the good 135x10 thru axle hubs?



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

The stock Demo 8 II rear hub is shot after one ride and I'm going to have to replace it early.

I'm not a big fan of Hope Pro II's
I know Hadley makes a semi-weighty but reliable 135x10 rear hub.
DT Swiss has 135x10's.
I could use a King with Fun bolts as well and drop my hanger saver.

Any other reliable, durable hubs out there?
It seems 135x12 is far easier to find.


----------



## xcoffmanx (Jun 28, 2009)

I could go with Chris King ISO 135mm

my 2 cents.

-Mike


----------



## mike_d_1583 (Feb 12, 2008)

Saint is all I have used for the last 2 years ever since I discovered the thru-axle setup. Never had any problems and I ride pretty rough, 3-4' drops, rooty singletrack, urban riding. I'll never use anything else. Hope this helps.

Saint M810


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.balleracing.com/Hadley/Hadley10mmAxle.htm


----------



## mike_d_1583 (Feb 12, 2008)

Rudster said:


> http://www.balleracing.com/Hadley/Hadley10mmAxle.htm


He asked for the hub, not the bolt


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hadley definitely.

Why don't you like Pro 2s?


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

industry nine makes a 135x10 ( j-bend classic). Its what I have on my demo. I love it.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

king or hadley would be my choice. 10mm TA on either should be bomb.

fwiw, you can run a standard 10mm TA on the kings if you've got the HD axle.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I ended up ordering a DT Swiss FR2350 wheelset today.

I still plan on building a "race day" wheelset.
Rims: Stans ZTR Flow
Spokes: DT Swiss Supercomp
Hubs: Still undecided

As for the comment on the Pro II's... I've seen far too many issues with them to call them reliable.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

bmxconvert said:


> I ended up ordering a DT Swiss FR2350 wheelset today.
> 
> I still plan on building a "race day" wheelset.
> Rims: Stans ZTR Flow
> ...


Good choice. I love my 2350's, the 440 hub is super solid. The ratchet system is almost indestructible. Super easy to work on as well, and if you ever need to covert to 12mm it's super easy.


----------



## tsivis83 (Feb 18, 2009)

bmxconvert said:


> I ended up ordering a DT Swiss FR2350 wheelset today.
> 
> I still plan on building a "race day" wheelset.
> Rims: Stans ZTR Flow
> ...


Super fast decision man, just 10 hours!! A good choice though, you can't go wrong with DT Swiss.

Mind telling me what went wrong with the stock specialized hub though? I am really curious...


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

If you do not mind the weight I was very very impressed with my halo spin doctor.

It was the fastest rolling hub I have ever used and absolutely bomb proof, cheap too.

If only they made it 150mm width =-(


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

tsivis83 said:


> Super fast decision man, just 10 hours!! A good choice though, you can't go wrong with DT Swiss.
> 
> Mind telling me what went wrong with the stock specialized hub though? I am really curious...


I had no intention of buying wheels so quick. Specialized didn't have any stock replacement wheels in so they gave me a credit for the wheelset and I put that to the DT's.

The stock hub had all the bearings freeze up. The main body, the freehub, and even the bearings on the right side just after the freehub froze up solid.
Being that the bike has seen only one ride I was hoping the big S would send some bearings but they came through big time and helped me out.

Halo Spin Doctor is a bit too heavy for me to WANT to buy it.

King, Hadley, and DT Swiss 340 are in the lead right now.
Is there anything overseas/smaller companies that I should be looking at? Tune, Burgtec, Stealth?


----------



## tsivis83 (Feb 18, 2009)

bmxconvert said:


> I had no intention of buying wheels so quick. Specialized didn't have any stock replacement wheels in so they gave me a credit for the wheelset and I put that to the DT's.
> 
> The stock hub had all the bearings freeze up. The main body, the freehub, and even the bearings on the right side just after the freehub froze up solid.
> Being that the bike has seen only one ride I was hoping the big S would send some bearings but they came through big time and helped me out.
> ...


Thanks man, I just asked because I run the same wheelset on my SX-Trail for 9 months now and have run another 2 years the stock hubs on my 2007 Big Hit (which is now sold). I am/was pretty impressed by the performance of these hubs. Although they are pretty low end I am/was waiting for them to die so that I would change them but these things keep/kept going strong.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Hmm, might have just found the new rear hub.

I've been a very big fan of the American Classic stuff for some time now, especially their rear hubs.
I didn't really want to run a 135x12mm with a step down axle so I hadn't considered it. Now I've found this:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=549546
This kind of opens up that door to the American Classic/Flow wheels being my race wheels.

I've also found that the Sunline V1 All-mountain wheels have a 10mm thru-axle conversion available for them. Now the AM wheels have too narrow of a rim for my intended use, but the hub uses the same freehub/axle as the WTB LaserDisc which I believe is identical to the American Classic. 
I wonder if that might just be a legit 10mm conversion for the American Classic hub.


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

Take a look at the Superstar Components page:

www.superstarcomponents.com

It's a UK based company that sells quality product at a good price. I don't know too much about their hubs, but I've been eyeing up their Ultra Mag pedals.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^superstar is just knock off pro ll's i think. at least they look the same.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

far more then just cheap knock off, superstar are making an amazing name for them selfs here in the uk. their pedals are great for the price, seen how strong their old dh wheel set was (and thats VERY!) but its being replaced with a lighter stronger wheel set soon. plus a DH hub with 120 engagement points(!) on the way.

just to compare their old dh wheel set to the outlaw (standard budget dh wheel set right?), well its lighter, stronger, hubs are better quality and have longer lasting bearings (oh and check you their new bb, tapered roller bearings? yes please) and cheaper without being on a special deal, £169.99 for superstar, i pair £195 for my old outlaws and they were on a special deal, when the superstars where on a special deal they were down to £129, same price as a hope pro 2 rear hub!.

dont be put of by the cheap pricing, they are a company delivering major deals. oh and no i dont work for them, nor am sponsored by them (unfortunately...)


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i didnt mean cheap when i said knock-off, i was just comententing about the design being nearly identicle. when my wheels give up the ghost i am going for superstar hubs.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

The Superstar stuff looks good. I like it, however, I can save almost a 1/4lb by going with the DT Swiss 240s and have parts available through most any distributor.

As of right now the 240s hubset is what I'm leaning towards with the upgraded 36t ratchets.

I'm going to order a pair of those sweet little Superstar UltraMag pedals with Ti spindle for the Demo.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

All the good hubs are hiding.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

DT 240's are the **** dude! 

I'd definitely go with those over anything else.... verrrrrrryyyyyyy minimal drag, reliable as ever, DT quality !

Good choice..... I run the 36 ratchet in mine as well heh Never need any other hub


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

bmxconvert said:


> I'm going to order a pair of those sweet little Superstar UltraMag pedals with Ti spindle for the Demo.


Those Ti spindle UltraMags definitely look sweet, but I'm a bit of a hack, so I'm worried I'd bend the spindles! Looks like you are going for a lightweight build. Will we see pics of a 33lb Demo anytime soon?


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

The goal isn't necessarily to build an ultra light dh bike, but rather drop weight when I'm replacing components.

There are some stock components that I'm just not a big fan of and those will get replaced and put on other bikes of mine while they are still usable.

Cranks, wheels, pedals, chainring, stem, bars, grips, bottom bracket and shifter are the only parts I plan on changing/replacing prior to them breaking or wearing out.
Mostly for performance and/or personal preference.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

DT Swiss 240s IS hubs have been ordered along with 2 sets of 36t star ratchets.

I'm tempted to try a set of full ceramic bearings as well, however Enduro only sells full ceramic bearings to "full service" Enduro dealers. I'll have to check with Enduro to see what I need to do to get us squared away so I can order some up.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I am a big fan of superstar stuff, I have been advised to avoid the TI axles, I am a big guy and ride hard snappy snappy snap.

Steel axles are teh way forward =-)


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I'm 160lbs loaded up with gear and not very hard on parts in most cases. I'll chance it and see how they work.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i'm surprised nobody mentioned the AtomLab PimpLite hub


----------

